# "When the lightbulb clicks" Shed Dog



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Two years ago I gave up on training my black lab for sheds, I could hide them around the yard in bushes and wood piles. He would search for them, until he found them. I had already introduced him to birds in the mountains and else where and so whenever I would go out with him the only thing he would find was birds. Well fast forward to this year I brought home a a fresh antler had him smell it, lick it etc. So I took him out on the next trip, just to take him hiking and get him out of the yard.

When 1.5 miles in my friend says "oh my hell" I look over and see an old 4point horn with extras in my dogs mouth. 40 yards later he finds a trashy based horn, and throughout the day he found a couple more.

It's awesome to turn around and see your dog with a horn in his mouth!

Shed hunting is gay!:mrgreen:



Toby with his two biggest finds of the day


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow thats awesome!!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If you are going to be gay, you might as well be gay with your dog right?........wait? :shock:

All kidding aside, that is pretty cool and I'm glad your pup has decided to play along until bird season. -----SS


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

that's a good looking dog and shed. Congrats on both.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Pretty cool! I had a coyote dog that did that. I'd given up on her when one day a light came on in her head and she became one of the best coyoters I've seen.

Cool drops. Looks like your dog is pretty happy too.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like the dog is tired. Pretty cool!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, for the kind remarks!


----------

